#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 萬物歸還

## 火蜥蜴-555

在硬碟裡翻到異域鎮魂曲的漫畫

忘記是誰翻譯的, 但必須感謝他們

不太清楚應該放在哪一區 0.0































這張比較大,可以ctrl 放大





















咕嚕上身











那個痛苦女士的戒指怎麼想我都覺得晚上會作祟

----------


## 松鼠

看到這個標題，松鼠我還以為自己在逛奧德賽公會呢  :wuffer_omg: 
沒想到狼樂也有美式 RPG 同好，真是太意外了～～

----------

